# Forty kilos of pure, unadulterated trouble



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

After a lot of drama and paying a PHP 8,000 bribe to enable her to leave the Philippines, Marylyn finally arrived in Thailand last week. 

Thai immigration gave her a two-week visa stamp, as her return flight was scheduled for next week. Now she wants to extend her stay. 

An obvious option would be to go to Thai Consular services and ask them to extend her visa to the thirty-days allowed Philippine citizens. 

Would another option be for her to make a visa run? For a comparable fee, she could theoretically take a bus to Cambodia and obtain a visa for thirty days, rather than an additional two weeks or so. Granted, nothing has gone quite according to plan on this trip. I would hate for her to be denied entrance at the Cambodian border. But I assume a return to the Philippines will eventually entail further bribes to enable her to visit again, once my battered finances recouperate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

It's not a standard farang visa run thing, is it. I wouldn't risk that, in your shoes. Either Bangkok immigration permits it, or they tell you how and if it can be done. 

Why the @@@@@ didn't she think of this before coming in. At least a flight back a month later could be rebooked if she wanted to leave sooner!


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> It's not a standard farang visa run thing, is it. I wouldn't risk that, in your shoes. Either Bangkok immigration permits it, or they tell you how and if it can be done.
> 
> Why the @@@@@ didn't she think of this before coming in. At least a flight back a month later could be rebooked if she wanted to leave sooner!


I expect it was a combination of shyness/insecurity, poor communications and poor direction by the travel agency.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyway, glad it all worked out in the end for you both. Hope she manages to extend her stay...


----------

